# Canon 6D Liveview AF - Flexizone: AF Point not Showing Up



## bluehabit (Apr 17, 2015)

On the canon 6D live view, I set the autofocus to *flexizone *which is supposed to bring up a rectangle box (called a *AF point*) that I move around with the dial on the liveview screen, as shown in the image below. 

The problem is the AF point box never seems to show up for me. Sometimes I am able to get the box to show, but it seems random if I am able to successfully see it. 






Does anyone know how to get it to show up?

Thanks in advance


----------

